# Spinning combo



## Mastrbaitr

Looking into buying the 11' 3-6 oz CPS. I was wondering what other owners have on their spinning combos?


----------



## RocknReds

It's a great rod, throws terrific and fights terrific. you can fish all day with light rod. You might be elated to know that it will just smash a 2oz sting silver for spanish. The reel you use is up to you. It works just as good with braid as mono.


----------



## Green Cart

I don't think Tommy makes spinning rods. He sells only casting rods and blank rods.


----------



## bronzbck1

The 3-6 11' is no longer made. The 11' 2-5 is a better seller and a great rod


----------



## bronzbck1

Green Cart said:


> I don't think Tommy makes spinning rods. He sells only casting rods and blank rods.


Wrong


----------



## Tommy

Casting (and blanks) only on the 6-10 and 8-12 13' models. All other models are available in casting, spinning and blanks.

Tommy


----------



## Green Cart

Thank you for making a quick response. However, you need to show that in your store because I did browse your store for the spinning rods, but I could not find any spinning rods, information or pictures.

Tom


----------



## Tommy

Green Cart said:


> Thank you for making a quick response. However, you need to show that in your store because I did browse your store for the spinning rods, but I could not find any spinning rods, information or pictures.
> 
> Tom


Tom,

Just go to the website, Click shop online.

Click "factory rods"

Just click on the rod that you are interested in. You will be given the option of Casting or Spinning (drop down beside "rod type") and can add to cart for purchase.

Hope this clears it up... 

Tommy


----------



## Green Cart

Tommy,

I went back to shop online and followed your suggestion even though I already tried that before. But this time, I do see the option of casting or spinning. However, clicking on the picture of the rod to get a bigger picture, I still don't see spinning rod guides (SMILE). No big deal! If I ever get around to ordering a spinning rod, I can contact you for more details.

Thanks for your quick response again. Tom


----------



## Tommy

GC,

The picture is a representation of the model. I don't have separate pics of spinning and casting, just the drop down to select which you want.

Let me know when you are ready!

Tommy


----------

